# babies soon!?!?!?!



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I think my platy is pregnant!!!


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmm.. any symptoms you notice?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats if she is! lets us know!


----------

